

The Beginners Guide to Coding for SEO - seohimanshu
http://www.seotakeaways.com/beginners-guide-coding-seo/

======
AznHisoka
The content of this article isn't useless by any means, but there was a lot
more you could have went into.. This was more of a general programming guide
for making SEO tools, but what about coding best practices that help with SEO?

Example: If you're using Ruby on Rails, get rid of the existing URL naming
conventions. Instead of naming your pages /page/<ID> or even worse
page=id=<ID>, name them page/FRIENDLY_URL_WITH_KEYWORDS.

Example 2: By default, add a NOINDEX tag to all user generated pages when
they're first created. Create a Cron Job that runs every night to check if
each page has > X number of words. If so, remove that NOINDEX tag. You don't
want Google to think your site is full of "thin-value" pages.

Just some non-obvious things you could've included...

